# XXL Helmets too small



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

What helmets have you tried? I have a 65cm head aand some smiths fit me larger.... giro too....


----------



## IW3200 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have tried Smith XL/XXL(up to 67cm) and they were almost comically small on my head. I have not tried any others but when they are not within 2-3cm, I haven't thought that it would worth trying. Even went to a store to see what was in stock.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, your the first person I have heard of with a head bigger than me. Awesome


----------



## IW3200 (Dec 27, 2012)

So the question remains, is there a helmet that could fit me or should i be looking into a custom made helmet? I really don't feel that I am that unique that there would be no option off the shelf.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

There are a couple suggestions in this thread --> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/26397-help-helmet-big-head.html


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

IW3200 said:


> So the question remains, is there a helmet that could fit me or should i be looking into a custom made helmet? I really don't feel that I am that unique that there would be no option off the shelf.


Smith and giro are the largest on the market. Im lucky they fit. I looked and tried on helmets for a couple YEARS to find a comfortable one. I was hoping bern xxl would fit based on specs for last years xxxl. Nope. You may have to go custom.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a giant dome. There are some wierd models that will fit super large regardless of what the mfg info may say. MMy bern xxl fits super snug. 

Its hard cuz u gotta try shit on but then nobody carries the huge sizes and you then are ordering it and going off of printed info which may or may not be accurate to how it fits u or at all. For example I have an XL Ride helm that is very roomy, but Bern runs decidedly small and the supposedly 63cm or so of the XXL is snug as a bug.

You may have to do the ol scam of ordering 3 giant ones and sending a couple back. Sandbox maybe? Not the most protective but look roomy.


----------



## MrRaD (Jan 15, 2013)

I have the same problem. I am bald and my xxl bern is snug. The Reds have more room in their larger sizes. Had one a few years back. Try them for sure


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Figured I'd bump this instead of starting a new thread.

Big head here, size 8. Anon Echo kind of fits me but wondering if there is anything with a little more room? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

maybe look into Giro Combyn. It has softshell construction so apparently it forms a bit to the shape of your head which should help


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

basser said:


> maybe look into Giro Combyn. It has softshell construction so apparently it forms a bit to the shape of your head which should help


I'll see if I can find one to try on, thanks. Not much directing locally unfortunately. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

basser said:


> maybe look into Giro Combyn. It has softshell construction so apparently it forms a bit to the shape of your head which should help


No luck finding one locally, so took a flyer on an xxl/xxxl Bern because it was cheap. My son now has a new helmet... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

@Argo (or anybody else), any updated thoughts since 2013?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

nope. smith variance xl still fits me best. I try/buy a new helmet every season. I got a Camber XL last season and it is OK but not available this year in XL. I will probably go back to variance.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Argo said:


> nope. smith variance xl still fits me best. I try/buy a new helmet every season. I got a Camber XL last season and it is OK but not available this year in XL. I will probably go back to variance.


Tried on some Giro XLs today that for me pretty well, but they didn't have the models I like of course. Got online and looks like neither model come in XL? Going to be in Kalispell in a couple weeks and there are shops with much better selections there and in Whitefish, so hopefully can find something.

Of course the biggest Variance either shop here had was a large. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They are hard to find in shops too. I usually order online as I have only found xl in a shop once or twice.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Argo said:


> They are hard to find in shops too. I usually order online as I have only found xl in a shop once or twice.


Yeah, I'd just like to try it on and make sure it fits first. The XL vantage I tried was to small, but was similarly sized to the large variance. If I strike out in KalispellWhitefish, I'll probably just order one and return it if it doesn't fit. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

smellysell said:


> Yeah, I'd just like to try it on and make sure it fits first. The XL vantage I tried was to small, but was similarly sized to the large variance. If I strike out in KalispellWhitefish, I'll probably just order one and return it if it doesn't fit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What's too small? Tight on the sides and tons of room front and back?
This was my problem. I went to Giro soft-shell helmets and they have been pretty good.
Now if only I can find a motorcycle helmet that would be golden.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Variance is smaller. It only comes in a Large now apparently and isn't close to fitting my head. The new vantage got sized down a little bit because of extra padding, from MIPS I assume, so it doesn't fit me right anymore. I may stick with the camber even though I have to cram it down on my head when I put it on. Vantage from 3 years ago was perfect. 


Just remember too that GIRO in general is more of a round head fit, SMith is more of an oval head fit. I have not tried a soft shell helmet. I will have to look at it and sniff it out. The venting looks pitiful though


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

speedjason said:


> What's too small? Tight on the sides and tons of room front and back?
> This was my problem. I went to Giro soft-shell helmets and they have been pretty good.
> Now if only I can find a motorcycle helmet that would be golden.


All the way around really, which leads to the yamaka look and feel, which is the most annoying part. I tried a couple Giro on and liked the foot, but they were fugly.

I'll suck it up and get A Giro if all else fails, but for some reason I'm stuck on wanting a helmet with a visor. :shrug:

ETA: I've never had a problem finding a motorcycle helmet ironically.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

smellysell said:


> All the way around really, which leads to the yamaka look and feel, which is the most annoying part. I tried a couple Giro on and liked the foot, but they were fugly.
> 
> I'll suck it up and get A Giro if all else fails, but for some reason I'm stuck on wanting a helmet with a visor. :shrug:
> 
> ...


I like having the lip above my goggles too. It helps keep snow off the top of the goggle and its foam. That in turn helps prevent goggle fog. The camber has one but it is a little smaller, it just barely covers the top of the goggle but it works.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

smellysell said:


> All the way around really, which leads to the yamaka look and feel, which is the most annoying part. I tried a couple Giro on and liked the foot, but they were fugly.
> 
> I'll suck it up and get A Giro if all else fails, but for some reason I'm stuck on wanting a helmet with a visor. :shrug:
> 
> ...


I quite like the Giro Discord.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

speedjason said:


> I quite like the Giro Discord.


I do too, also the trig. Can't find an XL in either though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Tried on an Anon Blitz that fit me pretty well if anybody is looking for something to fit their bucket head. I wear a size 8 hat for reference.

Really, all the Anon XL for pretty well. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

smellysell said:


> Tried on an Anon Blitz that fit me pretty well if anybody is looking for something to fit their bucket head. I wear a size 8 hat for reference.
> 
> Really, all the Anon XL for pretty well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


WTF, ordered one (shop didn't have the color I wanted) and it's way too small? Guess I should have just bought the green one at the shop.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Ive never had an anon fit me well. Too small.... maybe the one you tried on at the store was beat to hell.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Argo said:


> Ive never had an anon fit me well. Too small.... maybe the one you tried on at the store was beat to hell.


I tried on several, they all fit OK. My current helmet is an Echo too. Who knows? Guess I'll just ride this one out until I can find A Giro I like. Found an XL Camber, Quantum, and Variance to try, and all were no gos. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Ok @Argo, have you tried an Atomic Revent? XL says 63-65cm.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Never had one on my head.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Argo said:


> Never had one on my head.


Doubt I'll be able to find one anywhere to try on, will have to check out their return policy. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TLa (Mar 25, 2019)

Any update on this? I'm looking for a 67+ cm helmet. No luck so far.


----------



## SteezyRidah303 (Oct 5, 2010)

TLa said:


> Any update on this? I'm looking for a 67+ cm helmet. No luck so far.


Honestly its not looking good for the fellows with larger noggins...if you cant fit Giro or smith (about 67 cm max) you have 3 options

1. (not recommended) Remove liners or compact the foam a bit to get a larger fit, will reduce impact resistance but better than a helmet that's too small or nothing at all

2. Go with a non snow ie. skate or motorcycle helmet, many more options there

3. 5 Gallon bucket, fill with bubble wrap, cut holes for eyes. >


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

I got an old Red Mutiny 2 that fits pretty well, but 67 is probably too big still even fit that. Been xxl/xxxl without longer and ear pads fits ok with a thin beanie underneath it. Atomic Revent in XL is listed s really big, but haven't found one to try on, so not sure how it really fits. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

sorry


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SteezyRidah303 said:


> 3. 5 Gallon bucket, fill with bubble wrap, cut holes for eyes. >


_That's_ the option I'd go with!!


...and _this_ was brilliant!! 


Rip154 said:


> sorry


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Looking at this year's Anon helmets, the XL are listed as 63-64cm, which years past were 61-63cm I believe. Any of my fellow bucket heads tried them on and confirm whether or not they're bigger? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

Biggest Helmets I've seen were the Atomic's I my 64cm head fit in a large. So there is hope with the XL model from that brand


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ZeMax said:


> Biggest Helmets I've seen were the Atomic's I my 64cm head fit in a large. So there is hope with the XL model from that brand


I've been wanting to try on an Atomic, but can't find them around here. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

ZeMax said:


> Biggest Helmets I've seen were the Atomic's I my 64cm head fit in a large. So there is hope with the XL model from that brand


I've been wanting to try on an Atomic, but can't find them around here. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sh00gs (Dec 12, 2019)

All these posts and no SpaceBalls references... so sad.


----------



## Thomas9832 (11 mo ago)

IW3200 said:


> So the question remains, is there a helmet that could fit me or should i be looking into a custom made helmet? I really don't feel that I am that unique that there would be no option off the shelf.


Who makes custom helmets my hat size is 8 I am running into same problem


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Thomas9832 said:


> Who makes custom helmets my hat size is 8 I am running into same problem


Same size hat. Giro Ledge and Salomon Brigade fit me OK, might try those. Actually all the XL Giro I tried on fit OK. 

No clue about custom helmets. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

